# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Angst vorm Loop !!!!!

## adillette

Ich wei, dass das hier schon 1000 mal durchgekaut wurde und es viele nicht mehr hren knnen. 
Habe natrlich die einschlgigen DVD's zu Hause, www.frontloo.ch gelesen ect...

Und trotzden traue ich mich nicht  whrend der faht das Manver einzuleiten. 

Gibt es vielleicht von irgendjemand noch den "ultimativen Tipp".


Frs's 1. Mal:

Wieviel Wind/welches Seegel ???
Was passiert eigentlich beim 1. Mal. Habt ihr euch weh getan, nur halb rum gekommen oder wie war das. Habt ihr einfach gesagt jetzt ist es soweit und es dann gemacht oder wie ich 1000 mal kurz davor abgebrochen.....

Freue mich ber Antwort

Gru adillette

----------


## Unregistriert

Mal vorweg, der loop ist wie schon min. 1000 mal gehrt einfacher als die durchgeglittene Halse, einzig die berwindung machts!
Was hilfreich sein kann, ist wenn du zB. die Airjibe/Volcan springst, einfach mal versuchen daraus einen Gruppy zu machen, und ich wette 100% das es eher in einem Spinloop endet, da bekommst du ein gefhl wie sich die Rotation anfhlt, und dann ranntasten, nicht gleich ne 2 Meter Rampe nehmen, dann ist klar das es schmerzhaft enden knnte, aber im flchwasser ber 30 cm chop einfach mal rotieren, scheiss auf alles und rum!
Wenn du dann im Wasser liegts und merkst das dein segel und Brett schonwieder in der richtigen Posi liegen, dann das rotationstempo steigern oder hher raus, und irgendwann passts! evt. die OHren schtzen, oder halt konsequent den Kopf reindrehen, was auch die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit steigert!

MfG Knoppers und n frohes Fest  :Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich habe es etwas anders gemacht. Und zwar wartete ich Wind fr`s 5er  und ca 1m Welle mit gutem Winkel Wind zur Welle ab. Dann habe ich die Wellen relativ langsam angefahren, bin aber dafr hher als beim Speedloop abgesprungen. Das hat meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil, da du nicht volles Rohr auf den Rcken knallst und dir die Luft wegbleibt. Auerdem  rotierst du weiter durch, weil du mehr Hhe hast.
Fang erstmal an, ohne Brett nur mit dem Rigg zu rotieren, damit du schon das Gefhl fr die Drehung bekommst. Spter ziehst du das Brett nach.
Das ist aber alles theoretisches Geschwafel und hilft dir, wenn es Ernst wird und dir der Stift geht, auch nur sehr begrenzt weiter. Das, und ein schmerzender Rcken und Nacken ist aber nunmal der Preis des Frontloops- da mu man durch.
Ich hatte mir es auch x-Mal vorgenommen und immer wieder verschoben, aber irgendwann wurde ich richtig sauer und tat es einfach.

brigens, zur Zeit ist es ideal zum ben- das Wasser khlt jetzt so schn ;-)

Gru Matthias

----------


## noname

> ......
> Fang erstmal an, ohne Brett nur mit dem Rigg zu rotieren, damit du schon das Gefhl fr die Drehung bekommst. Spter ziehst du das Brett nach.
> .....
> 
> Gru Matthias





aber dabei nicht zu weit raus surfen  ;o)

----------


## Stormi

Hallo und Aloha Adilette und all die anderen Dudes...!  :Wink: 

Frontloop...! Ne gute Schritt-fr-Schritt-Anleitung gibt's hier: www.the-frontloop.ch/loop_school.php 

Fr die ersten paar Versuche sind ein langer Neo, Surfhelm (Schutz fr das Trommelfell) von Vorteil...  :Wink: 
Und dann heisst's... Augen zu und durch. Hab selber mit den einzelnen Schritten, wie auf www.the-frontloop.ch/loop_school.php beschrieben, angefangen.
5-6mal den Schleudersturz und dann "nur" noch das Board mitnehmen... dann ist der Spinloop drinne!  :Wink: 

Hang Loose
Stormi

----------


## loopa

Super Anleitung mit Bildersequenzen und Videodownloads hier im Online Mag unter Moves!
Front Loop: www.dailydose.de/moves/move-fl.htm
loopa

----------


## greifswald

> Ich wei, dass das hier schon 1000 mal durchgekaut wurde und es viele nicht mehr hren knnen. 
> Habe natrlich die einschlgigen DVD's zu Hause, www.frontloo.ch gelesen ect...
> 
> Und trotzden traue ich mich nicht  whrend der faht das Manver einzuleiten. 
> 
> Gibt es vielleicht von irgendjemand noch den "ultimativen Tipp".
> 
> 
> Frs's 1. Mal:
> ...



 -Spring jeden Abend mit ner Rolle ins Bett und stell dir dabei die Rotation vor
-Gehe die Rotation so oft es geht im Kopf durch
-an einem guten Tag: MACH ES!

Was dir mehr liegt musst du wissen. Ich habe weniger Schiss bei steilen Absprngen und einer Rotation bers top - obwohl die Verletzungsgefahr wg. berrotation erheblich grsser ist. - ob du allerdings beim 1. mal berrotierst ist fraglich...

Nimm auf jedenfall einen Ohrenschutz! Bei mir tats immer eine Neoprene-Sturmhaube - wirkt auch ein wenig gegen schmerzlichen Aufprall und gibt ein sicheres Gefhl.

Nach den ersten 2-3 Rotationen und der Erfahrung, dass es nicht weh tut habe ich auf Rgen einen Frontloop-tag hingelegt.

Da waren allerlei Kunststcke dabei : Table-Top into Frontloop
extrem verzgerter Frontloop
1-beiniger Frontloop
1-armiger FL
Frontloop ohne Material...
Frontloop into Riesenknall
cheese-roll
Frontloo... sch.... Rotation vergessen....platsch

Alles in allem hats nicht weh getan!

Die schmerzen kamen erst spter bei so lustigen Sachen wie berrotation + flache Landung - allerdings bis auf ne Dicke Lippe nix passiert.

Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich finds interessant dass es soviele Leute gibt die nie Schmerzen beim Loopen gehabt haben. Meine allererster Versuch (beide Seiten haben sich gleich entwickelt) waren so dass ich senkrecht mit der nose eingetaucht bin und schwer auf der Fresse lag. (Paniksprung-->machen wollen aber nicht richtig trauen) beim 3. Versuch war ich schon durch, tat auch gar nicht weh dann merkte ich dass es gar nicht so schwer ist und wurde nachlssig. Schwerer Fehler vor allem schmerzhaft. Ich surfe nur Flachwasser. Dort geht der Loop am Anfang besser wenn man auf Raumwind abfllt und ber den Wellenrcken springt. Da ist man schneller durch. Wenn die Welle hoch genug ist oder der Loop schon halbwegs sitzt kann man auch auf normalem Kurs abspringen. Ich find aber dass der Loop schwerer ist als eine durchglittene Halse zumindest auf Flachwasser.(auch von der Technik )
Aber die Schmerzen sind zu ertragen und irgendwann hast dann eh keine mehr wenn der Move geht. Meine ersten airjibeversuch waren auch meist schmerzhaft und ich hab mir meine Haxn fters verknchelt. Beim Spocken haust dir fters auf die Schienbeine, beim Flaka verdreht man sich wieder die Haxn. Egal auf welcher Stufe du bist bei den meisten neuen Moves tut man sich anfangs weh.
Lg. Karl

----------


## Unregistriert

Wie ist es eigentlich, 
wenn mann anstatt einem Helm (Sturmhaube) Ohrenstpsel benutzt. 

Knnen die Ohrenstpsel noch schlimmere Verletzungen (Trommelfell) nach sich fhren? 

Jan

----------


## anfnger

also ich hab mir mal alles brav durchgelesen und ihn auch schon getrumt ;-)...
aber ich knnt ihn mir aus gefl her nur mit wind von links vorstellen...

naja diesen sommer wirds soweit sein ;-)
vg Jonas

----------


## Unregistriert

Jaja, die meisten von uns sind einseitig  :Happy: 
Ich hab ihn anfangs nur mit Wind von re probiert, mittlerweile auch schon mit Wind von links. Ist eindeutig ned mein Lieblingsmove daher probier ich ihn auch nur selten, von knnen bin ich noch weit entfernt. Bin aber auf beiden Seiten nach dem 3 Versuch komplett durchgekommen (rotiert) gestanden leider nicht. Kostet aber fast noch mehr berwindung als ein Flaka (der ist auch scheie wenn man ihn erst lernt).
Lg. Karl

----------


## Knoppers

Was ist denn am Flaka so berwindungsbedrftig? Ok wenn man extreme Angst um seine Grten hat, dann stimm ich dir zu aber ich finde der Flaka erfordert nicht mehr herwindung als aus voller Gleitfahrt das Brett in der Luft umzulegen um zu Spocken...
Naja, Loop ist auch eher n passives Manver, soll heissen das man nich unbedingt soviel einfluss auf den Loop ansich hat, was bei anderne Manvern eher der fall ist, deshalb isses beim Loop auch der Sh*t mit der berwindung....

MfG Knoppers

----------


## Hanso

Einfach mal machen und sich vorher den Move super gut vor augen fhren. Ich hab bestimmt auch ne halbe ewigkeit gebraucht bis ich mich das erste mal daran gewagt hab. Aber wenn du es einmal versucht hast hrste nie wieder auf^^. Im Trickionary haben die ne ganz gute bung dazu (also die hat mir ganz gut geholfen). Bei Dmpelwind die Segelsteuerung fr den Loop anwenden, indem man nach vorne sprngt und mit dem segel in der luft abfllt (war jetzt nich so die beste erkklrung aber da gibst bestimmt auch  nen artikel im Netz drber)
Schne Gre Mr Hanso

----------


## maddin

Mein Loop-Learn-Tag:

5,3er, 104Liter, 70cm Welle, 5 Bft., und eine Menge anderer Loop-Learner..

Das Waren gans entspannte Bedingungen. 
Man sich gegenseitig `hei`gemacht und es irgendwann ausprobiert. Hab mich 3x abgepackt und dann hats Klick im Kopf gemacht.
Nach dem Klick im Kopf hab ich mich nur noch gedreht und es gab an dem Tag nichts schneres...   :Smile: 

TIPP :

Immer mit Helm springen ! !  

Da bei kann ne Menge Scheie passieren ! !

----------


## vedaykin

Moin,

mein erster Beitrag, aber ich werde meine Erfahrungen einmal schildern. Ich habe angefangen mit dem Frontloop, als ich ein Video bei youtube gesehen habe wie man eine rotation am land bt. Man macht eine art Judorolle und schafft eine komplette rotation mit dem Segel, ohne sich weh zu tun. Man startet tief in den Knien, lsst sich vom Segel (nicht senkrecht) nach vorne ziehen und versucht mglichst das Segel horizontal ber das Gras zu loopen. Wenn man den dreh raushat merkt man schon ganz gut wie und wann das Segel kraft fr die Rotation entwickelt. Ich persnlich fand unter 5bft gut frs lernen.

Der nchste Schritt war das gleiche auf dem Wasser zu machen, aber nicht in den Fussschlaufen zu stecken. Als nchstes macht man ganz kleine Chops mit den Fen in den Fuschlaufen und lsst sich auf dem Rcken wieder mglichst horizontal bers Wasser gleiten und versucht das Board nach zu "schleifen". Es folgen iterationsschritte, bis man die erste passende Dnungswelle findet, eh voila ... Die Gensehaut und der geilste Sprung aller Sportarten kann klappen. 

Das Ding ist wirklich einfach sobald man diese Methode anwendet. Nichts mehr mit Killerloop frontal auf die nose bei 6-7bft. Simpel am Land anfangen, vertrauen gewinnen und sich voran arbeiten. Dann gilt auch nicht mehr das "one try do or die".

Hoffe das hilft, bei mir hats nach drei Tagen dann geklappt eine Rotation ber eine Dnungswelle und wieder aufn rcken zu landen. Jetzt msste man nur noch das Video bei youtube finden wo der Landfrontloop gezeigt wird. Hrt sich schlimm an, ist aber wirklich ne sichere Kiste.

Gre,

Achso, HELM ist absolut Pflicht, sonst gibts puttes Trommelfell!

----------


## marvvin

Moin, 

nicht dass ich schon so weit wre...

Dieses Youtube-Video beschreibt eine hnliche Vorgehensweise wie vedaykin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTjxJTiTmSg

Fr die VOLLGAS-BER-DIE-WELLE-UND-DANN-VOLES-BRETT-ROTIEREN-UND-DAS-OHNE- VORBUNGEN- Version habe ich wenig Verstndis. Sieht im Video echt entspannt aus, einfach Schritt fr Schritt rantasten.

Grsse Martin

----------

